# L'ho lasciato...



## Ingenua (2 Febbraio 2010)

Ci siamo ragazzi, l'ho fatto. E' stata dura ma non ce l'ho più fatta ad andare avanti così, con l'immagine di loro due costantemente davanti agli occhi... dopo un week end di forti discussioni ho avuto come un lampo, una certezza, lasciarlo per sempre. Lui, ne sono convinta, è stato l'unico grande amore della mia vita e non mi si presenterà mai l'occasione di conoscere una persona più adatta a me, in tutto e per tutto. Proprio perchè l'ho amato e lo amo ancora follemente ho deciso di lasciarlo andare, non sopporto quello che mi ha fatto... non lo perdonerò mai e vivere con queste sensazioni e devastante... Non posso averlo diviso con un'altra! ora sto malissimo, anche lui l'ha presa malissimo ma io mi ero data un limite temporale per decidere ed ho deciso. Sto malissimo...perchè ha rovinato tutto con tale leggerezza? Ora mi aspetta la parte più difficile, decidere dove andare, se mandare via lui o andare via io, troppo complicato... ci penserò quando starò meglio... Vi prego ditemi che ho fatto bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Ci siamo ragazzi, l'ho fatto. E' stata dura ma non ce l'ho più fatta ad andare avanti così, con l'immagine di loro due costantemente davanti agli occhi... dopo un week end di forti discussioni ho avuto come un lampo, una certezza, lasciarlo per sempre. Lui, ne sono convinta, è stato l'unico grande amore della mia vita e non mi si presenterà mai l'occasione di conoscere una persona più adatta a me, in tutto e per tutto. Proprio perchè l'ho amato e lo amo ancora follemente ho deciso di lasciarlo andare, non sopporto quello che mi ha fatto... non lo perdonerò mai e vivere con queste sensazioni e devastante... Non posso averlo diviso con un'altra! ora sto malissimo, anche lui l'ha presa malissimo ma io mi ero data un limite temporale per decidere ed ho deciso. Sto malissimo...perchè ha rovinato tutto con tale leggerezza? Ora mi aspetta la parte più difficile, decidere dove andare, se mandare via lui o andare via io, troppo complicato... ci penserò quando starò meglio... Vi prego ditemi che ho fatto bene.


 Quando si prende una decisione meditata si fa sempre bene.:up:


----------



## Verena67 (2 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Vi prego ditemi che ho fatto bene.


che se ne vada lui, e subito. Hai fatto stupendamente, non rovinare il tutto con altra ignavia. Valigie sul pianerottolo e vada.


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Vi prego ditemi che ho fatto bene.


Questo lo sai solo tu... ti faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Magenta (2 Febbraio 2010)

Ingenua, che coraggio.
Hai preso in mano la tua vita, sei stata grandissima.
Ora fai una cosa alla volta, non scoraggiarti, non tornare indietro, nemmeno per prendere la rincorsa:mrgreen: e vedrai che andrà tutto a posto.

Il tuo post magari è quello che un giorno scriverò anch'io. Ogni parola che hai scritto è anche "mia", lo sarà, forse.
Mi sa che mi faccio un copia-incolla e me lo metto come pro-memoria.

Un abbraccio stra-forte, fortissima donna!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua, l'hai saputo in un modo tra i peggiori
hai provato tutte le strade
ti ci dibatti da più di un anno

ad impossibilia nemo tenetur

ma manda fuori lui
non è che il peso di ciò che lui ha fatto debba ricadere tutto e solo su di te


----------



## Eliade (2 Febbraio 2010)

Ciao, ho letto qualcosa dell'altra tua discussione.


Verena67 ha detto:


> che se ne vada lui, e subito. Hai fatto stupendamente, non rovinare il tutto con altra ignavia. Valigie sul pianerottolo e vada.


Direi che quoto.
Che sia o no la scelta giusta, puoi saperlo solo tu e magari col tempo.
Posso dirti, a mente fredda e non coinvolta che, sofferenza per sofferenza, meglio senza "l'oggetto" della sofferenza.
Almeno per me sarebbe così.


----------



## Ingenua (2 Febbraio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ingenua, che coraggio.
> Hai preso in mano la tua vita, sei stata grandissima.
> Ora fai una cosa alla volta, non scoraggiarti, non tornare indietro, nemmeno per prendere la rincorsa:mrgreen: e vedrai che andrà tutto a posto.
> 
> ...


Grazie Magenta e grazie a tutti voi che mi avete sostenuta in questo anno difficilissimo. Il problema è che non sono convinta di aver fatto la cosa giusta. se ci penso mi vengono i brividi. Dopo 14 anni passati insieme... spero vivamente di non crollare e di non dovermi pentire di averlo fatto...


----------



## Magenta (2 Febbraio 2010)

Penso che dopo 14 anni sia anche comprensibile passare momenti difficili in cui credi di non farcela senza di lui, spero per te, mi auguro veramente, che in questi difficili momenti avrai vicino amiche vere e familiari che potranno aiutarti a capire che quello che hai fatto questo week-end è la cosa giusta per la tua vita e la tua serenità!
Amandolo come dici di amarlo tutt'ora sarà difficile, spero lui faccia la sua parte, non si intestardisca troppo nel cercare di riconquistarti, così ti renderà le cose più facili...
Coraggio, coraggio, non ne hai bisogno, lo hai già... e hai anche tutto il nostro appoggio, vedi?


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Febbraio 2010)

Ti abbraccio... sei stata forte... sei forte...
Per quanto riguarda far la valigia o fargliela fare...bè...che dire? se io avessi le possibilità economiche mi vorreis taccare, tirarmi dietro la porta e ricominciare lasciandogli le chiavi sullo zerbino... ma in fin dei conti  devi pensare a te ora, non a te che pensa a lui o a come aggiustare i cocci con lui...quindi fai ciò che ti sembra più "facile", più "economico", più "giusto" per te, non ciò che ti sembra più leale...'sta storia dell'essere fedeli, leali, eque, come ci si aspetterebbe fossimo ha rotto le bip... fai ciò che al momento ti dà meno pensiero...


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Ingenua, complimenti, in effetti il dolore che ci si porta appresso è orribile.
Che fare? Digli che ha 3 giorni per andarsene via e se prova a dire qualcosa digli che lo stronzo è stato lui ed è ora che ne sopporti le conseguenze, che tu ci hai provato ma il dolore è stato eccessivo e se solo ti vuole ancora un poco di bene è meglio che smammi ed in fretta.


----------



## Ingenua (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ingenua, complimenti, in effetti il dolore che ci si porta appresso è orribile.
> Che fare? Digli che ha 3 giorni per andarsene via e se prova a dire qualcosa digli che lo stronzo è stato lui ed è ora che ne sopporti le conseguenze, che tu ci hai provato ma il dolore è stato eccessivo e se solo ti vuole ancora un poco di bene è meglio che smammi ed in fretta.


Grazie anche a te Daniele. Si, glielo ho già detto ed infatti mi ha detto che mi capisce e non ha insistito. Si è messo a piangere e mi ha stretto il cuore ma ho resistito. Ieri e oggi sono stati due giorni molto difficili: ogni cosa che faccio mi dico "devo dirlo a lui!", " cosa farebbe lui?" ecc...  è veramente complicato staccare il cordone ombelicale


----------



## Grande82 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Ingenua, posso solo imamginare il tuo dolore, ma credo che, presa questa decisione, tu debba troncare tutto e farlo andare via... come pensi di fare questo fine settimana, con lui per casa che dorme sul divano?


----------



## Ingenua (2 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ingenua, posso solo imamginare il tuo dolore, ma credo che, presa questa decisione, tu debba troncare tutto e farlo andare via... come pensi di fare questo fine settimana, con lui per casa che dorme sul divano?


Ciao Grande. Ti farò ridere ma... sto dormendo io sul divano!!!! lui mi vorrebbe nel letto con lui per le ultime volte ma gli ho detto assolutamente no. Mi ha appena mandato un sms dicendo che gli manco... ho risposto che è finita, di non scrivermi più...
Purtroppo non posso cacciarlo immediatamente perchè sarebbe sotto un ponte (anche se se lo merita!). Sta cercando una sistemazione ma nessuno lo vuole! Hahaha!!!! gli ho consigliato di provare a citofonare a lei o a suo marito :rotfl:Tralascio la risposta...


----------



## giobbe (2 Febbraio 2010)

Siete sposati?
Avete figli?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Ciao Grande. Ti farò ridere ma... sto dormendo io sul divano!!!! lui mi vorrebbe nel letto con lui per le ultime volte ma gli ho detto assolutamente no. Mi ha appena mandato un sms dicendo che gli manco... ho risposto che è finita, di non scrivermi più...
> Purtroppo non posso cacciarlo immediatamente perchè sarebbe sotto un ponte (anche se se lo merita!). Sta cercando una sistemazione ma nessuno lo vuole! Hahaha!!!! gli ho consigliato di provare a citofonare a lei o a suo marito :rotfl:Tralascio la risposta...


 capisco il dolore, ma dovresti dirgli la verità: che ti fa troppo male averlo intorno.
chiama tu i suoi migliori amici e chiedigli di ospitarlo per un pò per fare un favore a te.


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> chiama tu i suoi migliori amici e chiedigli di ospitarlo per un pò per fare un favore a te.


Addirittura? Ma no, che si arrangi da solo, mica è un bambino eh.


----------



## Ingenua (2 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Siete sposati?
> Avete figli?


no, per fortuna nessuna delle due!


----------



## Ingenua (2 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Addirittura? Ma no, che si arrangi da solo, mica è un bambino eh.


infatti non me la sento... oltre al danno la beffa di dovergli cercare un tetto! che si arrangi! Gli darò un ultimatum...


----------



## giobbe (2 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> no, per fortuna nessuna delle due!


Hai fatto bene a lasciarlo. :up:
O perlomeno non hai fatto male.


----------



## Ingenua (2 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a lasciarlo. :up:
> O perlomeno non hai fatto male.


Non ne sono pienamente convinta ma per autoconvincermi penso ai loro corpi avvinghiati e mi torna la forza!


----------



## giobbe (2 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Non ne sono pienamente convinta ma per autoconvincermi penso ai loro corpi avvinghiati e mi torna la forza!



Non serve a nulla scervellarsi adesso.
Se siete destinati a vivere assieme non mancheranno le occasioni per un riavvicinamento a mente fresca. Vedi l'esempio della storia di Marì. Quasi nulla è definitivo.


----------



## Ingenua (2 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non serve a nulla scervellarsi adesso.
> Se siete destinati a vivere assieme non mancheranno le occasioni per un riavvicinamento a mente fresca. Vedi l'esempio della storia di Marì. Quasi nulla è definitivo.


Non ho purtroppo seguito la storia di Marì ma mi interessa. Dove posso trovarla? oppure mi fai un riassunto?
Non pensavo si perdessero così tante energie in questi momenti! Mi sento come se mi fosse passato sipra uno schiacciasassi, svuotata. Chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


----------



## giobbe (2 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Non ho purtroppo seguito la storia di Marì ma mi interessa. Dove posso trovarla? oppure mi fai un riassunto?
> Non pensavo si perdessero così tante energie in questi momenti! Mi sento come se mi fosse passato sipra uno schiacciasassi, svuotata. Chi l'avrebbe mai detto?



Secondo me la separazione è più dolorosa del tradimento (quando si ama).
Marì prima si è divorziata e adesso convive con l'ex marito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Non ho purtroppo seguito la storia di Marì ma mi interessa. Dove posso trovarla? oppure mi fai un riassunto?
> Non pensavo si perdessero così tante energie in questi momenti! Mi sento come se mi fosse passato sipra uno schiacciasassi, svuotata. Chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


Considera che parte del senso di disorientamento e straniamento che provi deriva dal dover ristrutturare automatismi, come quando si trasloca e si sistemano in modo diverso pasta, olio, sale.


----------



## Becco (4 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Ci siamo ragazzi, l'ho fatto. E' stata dura ma non ce l'ho più fatta ad andare avanti così, con l'immagine di loro due costantemente davanti agli occhi... dopo un week end di forti discussioni ho avuto come un lampo, una certezza, lasciarlo per sempre. Lui, ne sono convinta, è stato l'unico grande amore della mia vita e non mi si presenterà mai l'occasione di conoscere una persona più adatta a me, in tutto e per tutto. Proprio perchè l'ho amato e lo amo ancora follemente ho deciso di lasciarlo andare, non sopporto quello che mi ha fatto... non lo perdonerò mai e vivere con queste sensazioni e devastante... Non posso averlo diviso con un'altra! ora sto malissimo, anche lui l'ha presa malissimo ma io mi ero data un limite temporale per decidere ed ho deciso. Sto malissimo...perchè ha rovinato tutto con tale leggerezza? Ora mi aspetta la parte più difficile, decidere dove andare, se mandare via lui o andare via io, troppo complicato... ci penserò quando starò meglio... Vi prego ditemi che ho fatto bene.


------------------------

E hai fatto strabenissimo. L'avessi fatto io trent'anni fa!!!!
Tieni duro, e non farti impietosire. Se lo perdoni avrai aperto una breccia e lui ne approfitterà. Io l'ho fatto e ora a 53 anni sono solo senza figli e con una donna che mi è stata sempre infedele. Credo che per rispetto verso noi stessi e per l'autostima sia necessario chiudere con chi ci inganna. Io questo non lo sapevo ma l'ho imparato duramente a mie spese....ma adesso è tardi.
Becco


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Ci siamo ragazzi, l'ho fatto. E' stata dura ma non ce l'ho più fatta ad andare avanti così, con l'immagine di loro due costantemente davanti agli occhi... dopo un week end di forti discussioni ho avuto come un lampo, una certezza, lasciarlo per sempre. Lui, ne sono convinta, è stato l'unico grande amore della mia vita e non mi si presenterà mai l'occasione di conoscere una persona più adatta a me, in tutto e per tutto. Proprio perchè l'ho amato e lo amo ancora follemente ho deciso di lasciarlo andare, non sopporto quello che mi ha fatto... non lo perdonerò mai e vivere con queste sensazioni e devastante... Non posso averlo diviso con un'altra! ora sto malissimo, anche lui l'ha presa malissimo ma io mi ero data un limite temporale per decidere ed ho deciso. Sto malissimo...perchè ha rovinato tutto con tale leggerezza? Ora mi aspetta la parte più difficile, decidere dove andare, se mandare via lui o andare via io, troppo complicato... ci penserò quando starò meglio... *Vi prego ditemi che ho fatto bene*.


Sono diviso - la reazione spontanea è stata: benissimo. Poi ripensando, se veramente si tratta del tuo unico e vero amore, male. E' vero che sei ferita, delusa e hai perso la fiducia. Ma se vedi ancora un lume di speranza per salvare l'imperdibile, non buttar via l'occasione. E per tale fine, aversi detto l'addio non è male per iniziare ancora una volta


----------



## Magenta (4 Febbraio 2010)

Io persevero nel dire che hai fatto bene... so che mi dicono che ogni tradimento è simile, ma la tua storia mi sembra veramente scritta da me. Il fatto che pensi a lui mentre ti tradisce per non desistere dalla tua decisione, il fatto della casa, che non sapete che fare, lui che ti scrive che gli manchi, tu che ripeti è finita... tutto questo riguarda anche me. Solo che io sono un passo indietro. Io non ho ancora trovato la forza, il coraggio, la volontà, di lasciare.
Perchè se realmente il tuo e il mio Lui fossero stati pentiti, ora non saremmo in questa situazione. Io dal canto mio posso dire di aver sottovalutato il dolore e la rabbia del suo tradimento, non pensavo che sarebbe stato lì, come tizzoni ardenti sotto la cenere della tranquillità...
Un abbraccio, ancora, e torno a leggerti più tardi.


----------



## Ingenua (5 Febbraio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Io persevero nel dire che hai fatto bene... so che mi dicono che ogni tradimento è simile, ma la tua storia mi sembra veramente scritta da me. Il fatto che pensi a lui mentre ti tradisce per non desistere dalla tua decisione, il fatto della casa, che non sapete che fare, lui che ti scrive che gli manchi, tu che ripeti è finita... tutto questo riguarda anche me. Solo che io sono un passo indietro. Io non ho ancora trovato la forza, il coraggio, la volontà, di lasciare.
> Perchè se realmente il tuo e il mio Lui fossero stati pentiti, ora non saremmo in questa situazione. Io dal canto mio posso dire di aver sottovalutato il dolore e la rabbia del suo tradimento, non pensavo che sarebbe stato lì, come tizzoni ardenti sotto la cenere della tranquillità...
> Un abbraccio, ancora, e torno a leggerti più tardi.


Cara Magenta, io invece più passano i giorni e più sono convinta che ho fatto la cosa sbagliata mandandolo via. Ora dorme da un amico ma gli ho detto chiaramente di rispettarmi e di non chiamarmi più perchè devo cercare di stare bene senza di lui. E' stato più comprensivo di quanto avessi immaginato... Mi ha scritto una mail dove mi dice che anche se non lo voglio più io sarò sempre nel suo cuore e che per me lui ci sarà sempre...dice che è disposto ad aspettarmi tutto il tempo che voglio. Temo che Admin abbia ragione quando dice che se lui è l'unico grande amore della mia vita ho fatto male a lasciarlo. Ora cerco di non pensarci e almento per qualche mese voglio riuscire a capire come sto senza di lui ma non ti nascondo che sto soffemdo terribilmente... Magenta, non sottovalutare mai i sentimenti, si qualunque tipo, rabbia, dolore ma anche gioia. Devi viverli e "sentirli" al 100% per capire davvero cosa vuoi tu.
Un abbraccio dalla triste ingenua che avrebbe fatto meglio a chiamarsi "indecisa"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Cara Magenta, io invece più passano i giorni e più sono convinta che ho fatto la cosa sbagliata mandandolo via. Ora dorme da un amico ma gli ho detto chiaramente di rispettarmi e di non chiamarmi più perchè devo cercare di stare bene senza di lui. E' stato più comprensivo di quanto avessi immaginato... Mi ha scritto una mail dove mi dice che anche se non lo voglio più io sarò sempre nel suo cuore e che per me lui ci sarà sempre...dice che è disposto ad aspettarmi tutto il tempo che voglio. Temo che Admin abbia ragione quando dice che se lui è l'unico grande amore della mia vita ho fatto male a lasciarlo. Ora cerco di non pensarci e almento per qualche mese voglio riuscire a capire come sto senza di lui ma non ti nascondo che sto soffemdo terribilmente... Magenta, non sottovalutare mai i sentimenti, si qualunque tipo, rabbia, dolore ma anche gioia. Devi viverli e "sentirli" al 100% per capire davvero cosa vuoi tu.
> Un abbraccio dalla triste ingenua che avrebbe fatto meglio a chiamarsi "indecisa"


 Mica gli hai sparato.
Se realmente vi amate ricomporrete il vostro rapporto.
Però cerca di capire bene di cosa sente la mancanza e cosa vuoi per il futuro.


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica gli hai sparato.
> Se realmente vi amate ricomporrete il vostro rapporto.
> Però cerca di capire bene di cosa sente la mancanza e cosa vuoi per il futuro.


 Quoto! Se davvero ti ama, capirà il tuo gesto e ti darà il tempo di capire bene cosa vuoi, per poi ripartire con te.


----------



## Magenta (5 Febbraio 2010)

So che ora ti sembra di aver fa.tto la cosa sbagliata, e ho letto quello che ti ha detto Admin. Sono dell'idea che se siete "destinati" a stare assieme, tornerete assieme. Ma forse adesso, ora, nel tuo presente, stai facendo la cosa giusta a stare da sola. Fagli sentire la tua mancanza,che anche lui si faccia delle domande e si risponda sinceramente, e quando entrambi avrete fatto chiarezza dentro di voi magari potrà esserci per voi un'altra possibilità.
Ma non metterti fretta assolutamente. Io la fretta l'ho avuta, sentivo così tanto la sua mancanza che l'ho fatto tornare quasi subito... e il seguito è che sono messa così: tante domande a cui non so rispondere, tanta confusione in testa. Lo amo? Non lo amo? mi ama o gli mancava solo la sicurezza di casa/compagna fissa/routine quotidiana/abitudini ormai consolidate? è tornato perchè mi ama o per comodità?
Hai l'opportunità di fare chiarezza dentro te stessa senza la sua presenza. Usala quest'opportunità.
Un abbraccione.


----------



## Ingenua (6 Febbraio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> So che ora ti sembra di aver fa.tto la cosa sbagliata, e ho letto quello che ti ha detto Admin. Sono dell'idea che se siete "destinati" a stare assieme, tornerete assieme. Ma forse adesso, ora, nel tuo presente, stai facendo la cosa giusta a stare da sola. Fagli sentire la tua mancanza,che anche lui si faccia delle domande e si risponda sinceramente, e quando entrambi avrete fatto chiarezza dentro di voi magari potrà esserci per voi un'altra possibilità.
> Ma non metterti fretta assolutamente. Io la fretta l'ho avuta, sentivo così tanto la sua mancanza che l'ho fatto tornare quasi subito... e il seguito è che sono messa così: tante domande a cui non so rispondere, tanta confusione in testa. Lo amo? Non lo amo? mi ama o gli mancava solo la sicurezza di casa/compagna fissa/routine quotidiana/abitudini ormai consolidate? è tornato perchè mi ama o per comodità?
> Hai l'opportunità di fare chiarezza dentro te stessa senza la sua presenza. Usala quest'opportunità.
> Un abbraccione.


Anche io come te la prima volta che l'ho cacciato di casa l'ho fatto tornare quasi subito (dopo circa 3 settimane) e anch'io me ne sono pentita perchè nulla era più come prima...e vivevo alla giornata una vita che non era più la mia...Forse sembrerò esagerata ma il dolore per quello che mi ha fatto era ed è ancora, quasi insopportabile. Ora sono sicura che sto così male perchè l'ho amato davvero tanto. Se avessi provato qualcosa di meno non avrei sofferto in questo modo e l'avrei di certo perdonato. Ma ora non posso perdonare...


----------



## Ingenua (6 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica gli hai sparato.
> Se realmente vi amate ricomporrete il vostro rapporto.
> Però cerca di capire bene di cosa sente la mancanza e cosa vuoi per il futuro.


Grazie Persa, cercherò senz'altro di capire meglio me stessa...


----------



## Amarax (7 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Anche io come te la prima volta che l'ho cacciato di casa l'ho fatto tornare quasi subito (dopo circa 3 settimane) e anch'io me ne sono pentita perchè nulla era più come prima...e vivevo alla giornata una vita che non era più la mia...Forse sembrerò esagerata ma il dolore per quello che mi ha fatto era ed è ancora, quasi insopportabile. Ora sono sicura che sto così male perchè l'ho amato davvero tanto. Se avessi provato qualcosa di meno non avrei sofferto in questo modo e l'avrei di certo perdonato. Ma *ora non posso perdonare.*..



Il problema è dimenticare e non dimenticherai mai.
Hai fatto benissino a chiudere, non bene.
Io sto dentro ad una storia di tradimento subìto.
Oggi mi vergogno di me e di quello che ho fatto per tenerlo con me. Che poi lui non voleva andarsene...:unhappy:
Non dimenticherai mai.
Se dalla separazione ti accorgi che ti ama davvero potrai decidere di iniziare di nuovo. Una nuova storia e voi due ancora protagonisti.
Ma devi essere certa che non sia solo nostalgia.


----------



## Ingenua (8 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Il problema è dimenticare e non dimenticherai mai.
> Hai fatto benissino a chiudere, non bene.
> Io sto dentro ad una storia di tradimento subìto.
> Oggi mi vergogno di me e di quello che ho fatto per tenerlo con me. Che poi lui non voleva andarsene...:unhappy:
> ...


E' vero Amarax, non dimenticherò mai e questa è una delle poche certezze. Per ora ho solo insicurezze e tanta tristezza nel cuore... mi sento sola...vivo alla giornata, ma devo farcela. Anche tu avresti dovuto farlo, anzi, puoi ancora farlo! si accorgerebbe di cosa veramente vuol dire essere lasciati e magarfi tornerebbe convinto solo da te.


----------



## Amarax (8 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> E' vero Amarax, non dimenticherò mai e questa è una delle poche certezze. Per ora ho solo insicurezze e tanta tristezza nel cuore... mi sento sola...vivo alla giornata, ma devo farcela. *Anche tu avresti dovuto farlo,* anzi, puoi ancora farlo! si accorgerebbe di cosa veramente vuol dire essere lasciati e magarfi tornerebbe convinto solo da te.



Lo so.
Gli amici del forum qui,me lo avevano consigliato.
Innamorata persa, e pazza, non li ho ascoltati.
Prima x me,
poi x i figli...poi..sono passati gli anni così ed ora sono assolutamente inerte, dopo tanto agire, sperare, aspettare.
hai fatto più che bene...benissimo e ti ammiro che non hai idea:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Amarax (12 Febbraio 2010)

Come va?
Aspetto tue notizie cche spero siano buone. Per te.


----------



## Ingenua (12 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Come va?
> Aspetto tue notizie cche spero siano buone. Per te.


Purtroppo non va molto bene. Ormai sono quasi due settimane che no lo vedo e non lo sento (a parte sporadiche mail "organizzative"). Sto male senza di lui...mi manca ed è dificilissimo vivere la vita pratica di tutti i giorni senza pensare "per due". Tra l'altro sono a letto con l'influenza e di certo non mi aiuta a non pensare! Sto male ancora per quello che mi ha fatto ed ho sempre più la certezza che dovrò cercare di convivere al meglio con questo dolore devastante che non si affievolisce... Le sere in cui mi sforzo di uscire con amici per distrarmi, non riesco nemmeno a divertirmi... Ho seri dubbi sulla mia scelta che ho fatto di lasciarlo ma devo resistere ancora, devo farcela! Ho saputo dall'amico che lo ospita che anche lui sta malissimo e non esce più di casa. Mi dicono che si sta sforzando a non contattarmi perchè rispetta la mia decisione... Pensavo fosse più facile andare avanti senza di lui ma non è così.


----------



## Kid (12 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Purtroppo non va molto bene. Ormai sono quasi due settimane che no lo vedo e non lo sento (a parte sporadiche mail "organizzative"). Sto male senza di lui...mi manca ed è dificilissimo vivere la vita pratica di tutti i giorni senza pensare "per due". Tra l'altro sono a letto con l'influenza e di certo non mi aiuta a non pensare! Sto male ancora per quello che mi ha fatto ed ho sempre più la certezza che dovrò cercare di convivere al meglio con questo dolore devastante che non si affievolisce... Le sere in cui mi sforzo di uscire con amici per distrarmi, non riesco nemmeno a divertirmi... Ho seri dubbi sulla mia scelta che ho fatto di lasciarlo ma devo resistere ancora, devo farcela! Ho saputo dall'amico che lo ospita che anche lui sta malissimo e non esce più di casa. Mi dicono che si sta sforzando a non contattarmi perchè rispetta la mia decisione... Pensavo fosse più facile andare avanti senza di lui ma non è così.


Io ancora non ho capito se lo ami e lo hai lasciato per "vigliaccheria" (non in senso negativo... paura di soffrire diciamo) oppure se non lo ami più ed è solo nostalgia la tua.

Prendile con le molle le mie parole... ma se lo ami forse vale la pena soffrire insieme e provarci.

Anch'io soffro ancora con mia moglie e a volte mi sento stupido a starci insieme, però ci sono dei momenti in cui la guardo e penso: senza di lei che farei? Cos'è l'amore se non questo?

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Ingenua (12 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ancora non ho capito se lo ami e lo hai lasciato per "vigliaccheria" (non in senso negativo... paura di soffrire diciamo) oppure se non lo ami più ed è solo nostalgia la tua.
> 
> Prendile con le molle le mie parole... ma se lo ami forse vale la pena soffrire insieme e provarci.
> 
> ...


Grazie Kid. Si, io lo amo ancora e di questo ne sono assolutamente certa (altrimenti non soffrirei così...). Mi manca tutto di lui e anch'io prima di lasciarlo ho pensato "cosa farei senza di lui? sopporterei di vederlo in giro con un'altra?". La mia risposta è stata che non riuscirei a vivere. Ho deciso di lasciarlo perchè non riuscivo proprio a sopportare il tradimento, anche dal lato fisico. Non riesco a sopportare che tra loro ci sia stata intimità, che abbia "vissuto" un altro corpo...oltre al fatto di avermi mentita... Non sopporto il pensiero che dopo essere stato al motel con lei sia tornato a casa da me, nel nostro letto,vicino a me... tutti questi pensieri sono diventati insopportabili ed ho deciso di lasciarlo... non è giusto che io continui a rinfacciargli i suoi comportamenti, lui ha sbagliato ma non è giusto che io gli rovini la vita con le mie continue crisi di tristezza e pianti. E' per me un dolore immenso il pensare a cosa ha fatto con l'altra... e non lo dimenticherò mai come nonpotrò mai perdonarlo...ma lo amo e sò che anche lui mia ama...


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Grazie Kid. Si, io lo amo ancora e di questo ne sono assolutamente certa (altrimenti non soffrirei così...). Mi manca tutto di lui e anch'io prima di lasciarlo ho pensato "cosa farei senza di lui? sopporterei di vederlo in giro con un'altra?". La mia risposta è stata che non riuscirei a vivere. Ho deciso di lasciarlo perchè non riuscivo proprio a sopportare il tradimento, anche dal lato fisico. Non riesco a sopportare che tra loro ci sia stata intimità, che abbia "vissuto" un altro corpo...oltre al fatto di avermi mentita... Non sopporto il pensiero che dopo essere stato al motel con lei sia tornato a casa da me, nel nostro letto,vicino a me... tutti questi pensieri sono diventati insopportabili ed ho deciso di lasciarlo... non è giusto che io continui a rinfacciargli i suoi comportamenti, lui ha sbagliato ma non è giusto che io gli rovini la vita con le mie continue crisi di tristezza e pianti. E' per me un dolore immenso il pensare a cosa ha fatto con l'altra... e non lo dimenticherò mai come nonpotrò mai perdonarlo...*ma lo amo e sò che anche lui mia ama...*



E allora? ... con lui non puoi vivere, senza di lui nemmeno  forse sarebbe il caso di rivedere il tutto, pensaci  con calma.


----------



## Kid (12 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Grazie Kid. Si, io lo amo ancora e di questo ne sono assolutamente certa (altrimenti non soffrirei così...). Mi manca tutto di lui e anch'io prima di lasciarlo ho pensato "cosa farei senza di lui? sopporterei di vederlo in giro con un'altra?". La mia risposta è stata che non riuscirei a vivere. Ho deciso di lasciarlo perchè non riuscivo proprio a sopportare il tradimento, anche dal lato fisico. Non riesco a sopportare che tra loro ci sia stata intimità, che abbia "vissuto" un altro corpo...oltre al fatto di avermi mentita... Non sopporto il pensiero che dopo essere stato al motel con lei sia tornato a casa da me, nel nostro letto,vicino a me... tutti questi pensieri sono diventati insopportabili ed ho deciso di lasciarlo... non è giusto che io continui a rinfacciargli i suoi comportamenti, lui ha sbagliato ma non è giusto che io gli rovini la vita con le mie continue crisi di tristezza e pianti. E' per me un dolore immenso il pensare a cosa ha fatto con l'altra... e non lo dimenticherò mai come nonpotrò mai perdonarlo...ma lo amo e sò che anche lui mia ama...



Io l'ho tradita per prima e quindi dovrei solo tacere ma... lascia che ti dica che anche per me è così.

Io non riesco tuttoggi ad accettare il suo tradimento. Mi ha mentito in maniera vigliacca, con un suo (nostro amico), me l'ha fatta sotto il naso, me l'ha portato in vacanza, pianificava i suoi incontri mentra magari stavo con il bambino. Aggiungi il fatto che io sono una persona gelosa di indole e che l'altro era un "bamboccion" immaturo e avrai un quadro completo della mia incazzatura e soprattutto DELUSIONE.

Però sono qui, ma forse per me è più facile lo ammetto, perchè il primo stronzo sono stato io e so quanto una persona possa diventare egoista quando non sta più bene nella coppia.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Ingenua (12 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora? ... con lui non puoi vivere, senza di lui nemmeno  forse sarebbe il caso di rivedere il tutto, pensaci  con calma.


Si, lo so che posso sembrare contraddittoria ma è proprio per questo che l'ho lasciato, ci voglio pensare con calma e da sola! Sò che sarà uhna bella lotta perchè non riuscirò mai ad accettare il suo tradimento...


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Si, lo so che posso sembrare contraddittoria ma è proprio per questo che l'ho lasciato, ci voglio pensare con calma e da sola! Bene, e' gia' una cosa. Sò che sarà uhna bella lotta perchè non riuscirò mai ad accettare il suo tradimento...


E chi ti dice che devi accettarlo ... io non l'ho mai accettato ... ho cercato di capire/comprendere e, a questo ci vuole tempo, a volte anni ... l'ho perdonato ( dopo un paio di giorni credo) ma non ho dimenticato ... ho perdonato me stessa per aver violato i Miei princici morali (non avrei mai immaginato di poter vivere insieme con un traditore, anche se l'ha fatto una sola volta) eppure ... l'amore fa strani scherzi  ... siamo giunti anche al divorzio (la/le promesse all'atto/contratto del matrimonio erano state violate, quindi era stupido mantenere in piedi quella farsa) ... ora siamo due persone che vivono insieme per scelta e non per contratto ... libere entrambe di andarsene in qualsiasi momento e, questo mi/ci ha dato piu' stabilita' nel nostro rapporto.

Auguro a voi due di trovare presto quell'equilibrio sentimentale che serve ad andare avanti per la vostra strada. :up:


----------



## Ingenua (12 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che devi accettarlo ... io non l'ho mai accettato ... ho cercato di capire/comprendere e, a questo ci vuole tempo, a volte anni ... l'ho perdonato ( dopo un paio di giorni credo) ma non ho dimenticato ... ho perdonato me stessa per aver violato i Miei princici morali (non avrei mai immaginato di poter vivere insieme con un traditore, anche se l'ha fatto una sola volta) eppure ... l'amore fa strani scherzi  ... siamo giunti anche al divorzio (la/le promesse all'atto/contratto del matrimonio erano state violate, quindi era stupido mantenere in piedi quella farsa) ... ora siamo due persone che vivono insieme per scelta e non per contratto ... libere entrambe di andarsene in qualsiasi momento e, questo mi/ci ha dato piu' stabilita' nel nostro rapporto.
> 
> Auguro a voi due di trovare presto quell'equilibrio sentimentale che serve ad andare avanti per la vostra strada. :up:


Grazie Marì, è bello sapere che qualcuno ce l'ha fatta! spero di far chiarezza dentro di me il più in fretta possibile per buttarmi alle spalle tutto questo dolore e vivbere serenamente.


----------



## Amarax (12 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che devi accettarlo ... io non l'ho mai accettato ... ho cercato di capire/comprendere e, a questo ci vuole tempo, a volte anni ... l'ho perdonato ( dopo un paio di giorni credo) ma non ho dimenticato ... ho perdonato me stessa per aver violato i Miei princici morali (non avrei mai immaginato di poter vivere insieme con un traditore, anche se l'ha fatto una sola volta) eppure ... l'amore fa strani scherzi  ... siamo giunti anche al divorzio (la/le promesse all'atto/contratto del matrimonio erano state violate, quindi era stupido mantenere in piedi quella farsa) ... *ora siamo due persone che vivono insieme per scelta e non per contratto ... libere entrambe di andarsene in qualsiasi momento e, questo mi/ci ha dato piu' stabilita' nel nostro rapporto.*
> 
> Auguro a voi due di trovare presto quell'equilibrio sentimentale che serve ad andare avanti per la vostra strada. :up:



Questa è una cosa che mi ha colpita molto...credo sia per questo che stai bene. Hai riconquistato te stessa nella libertà di voi due :up:


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa che mi ha colpita molto...credo sia per questo che stai bene. Hai riconquistato te stessa nella* libertà* di voi due :up:


... non solo, anche il rispetto e la dignita' che penso/credo di meritare  .



PS ecchecazzz! :mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (12 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non solo, a*nche il rispetto e la dignita' che penso/credo di meritare  .
> 
> 
> 
> PS ecchecazzz! *   :mrgreen:




:up: :up: :up: assolutamente sì!


----------



## Amarax (12 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Purtroppo non va molto bene. Ormai sono quasi due settimane che no lo vedo e non lo sento (a parte sporadiche mail "organizzative"). Sto male senza di lui...mi manca ed è dificilissimo vivere la vita pratica di tutti i giorni senza pensare "per due". Tra l'altro sono a letto con l'influenza e di certo non mi aiuta a non pensare! Sto male ancora per quello che mi ha fatto ed ho sempre più la certezza che dovrò cercare di convivere al meglio con questo dolore devastante che non si affievolisce... Le sere in cui mi sforzo di uscire con amici per distrarmi, non riesco nemmeno a divertirmi... Ho seri dubbi sulla mia scelta che ho fatto di lasciarlo ma devo resistere ancora, devo farcela! Ho saputo dall'amico che lo ospita che anche lui sta malissimo e non esce più di casa. Mi dicono che si sta sforzando a non contattarmi perchè rispetta la mia decisione... Pensavo fosse più facile andare avanti senza di lui ma non è così.


Lo immaginavo stessi così per come traspare il tuo dolore.
Credo tu faccia bene a resistere nonostante tu sappia che anche lui non sta bene...sai? ti ammiro proprio per la tua coerenza. Sai , xchè già  hai provato a stare con lui dopo e resisti.
 Devi darti tempo.
Devi aspettare quello che fa lui.
A me la soluzione di Marì , del divorzio e della convivenza piace e soddisfa tutti i punti di vista.
Magari puoi valutarlo anche tu...
Un abbraccio.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (12 Febbraio 2010)

Comunque Ingenua deve prendere tempo. E' troppo confusa, soffre troppo... Non può ragionare serenamente in questo stato.

Prova a vedere come evolvono le cose, naturalmente, senza forzarle...


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Comunque Ingenua deve prendere tempo. E' troppo confusa, soffre troppo... Non può ragionare serenamente in questo stato.
> 
> Prova a vedere come evolvono le cose, naturalmente, senza forzarle...



... e chi le ha messo fretta  ?


----------



## paperoga (13 Febbraio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> mi ama o gli mancava solo la sicurezza di casa/compagna fissa/routine quotidiana/abitudini ormai consolidate? è tornato perchè mi ama o per comodità?


una domanda che mi attanaglia ogni giorno anche a me.
la mia afferma che non ha avuto il coraggio di compiere il passo finale dopo tanti "abboccamenti" con il tizio.
a parte che non so se è vero.
ma anche se lo fosse.
perchè non è andata fino in fondo ?
il dubbio di magenta è anche il mio.



Mari' ha detto:


> siamo giunti anche al divorzio (la/le promesse all'atto/contratto del matrimonio erano state violate, quindi era stupido mantenere in piedi quella farsa) ... ora siamo due persone che vivono insieme per scelta e non per contratto ... libere entrambe di andarsene in qualsiasi momento e, questo mi/ci ha dato piu' stabilita' nel nostro rapporto.


quella di mari puo' essere a tutti gli effetti considerata: "la terza via"
tra lasciarlo/a e restare. dividersi e convivere.
non è ironia.
in situazioni limite. soluzioni limite.
forse l'esperienza di mari è il motivo per cui vagando per il web sono approdato qui.
il modo (forse) per ottenere risposta alla domanda di magenta. e mia.


----------



## astonished (13 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> una domanda che mi attanaglia ogni giorno anche a me.
> la mia afferma che non ha avuto il coraggio di compiere il passo finale dopo tanti "abboccamenti" con il tizio.
> a parte che non so se è vero.
> ma anche se lo fosse.
> ...


Ma pensa te invece come ero messo io: mia moglie nelle 3-4 volte in cui ha tentato di ritornare a casa mi ha detto che si era accorta che una vita con l'amante non l'avrebbe mai voluta avere perchè non la sentiva sua, non ce l'avrebbe mai fatta a staccarsi da me veramente, però poi mi ha dimostrato sempre il contrario, infatti i suoi ritorni sono durati 1-2 giorni e poi ha continuato con l'amante ed andrà a finire che una vita se la farà con lui. Io sono a buon punto, non mi pongo più domande su quello che eravamo e non mi pngo più domande sul perchè abbia voluto tentare di tornare a casa: per quanto mi rigrada certi comportamenti creano cambiamenti irreversibili nella coppia ed il tradimento è il primo fra questi. 



paperoga ha detto:


> quella di mari puo' essere a tutti gli effetti considerata: "la terza via"
> tra lasciarlo/a e restare. dividersi e convivere.
> non è ironia.
> in situazioni limite. soluzioni limite.
> ...


Quella di Marì è una bellissima storia alla cui fine tutti i traditi ed i traditori che si sono realmente pentiti vorrebbero approdare ma il marito di Marì, come lei stessa ha detto pochi post fa, l'ha tradita una sola volta, e benchè in linea di principio in altri ambiti una o cento non faccia differenza, credo che in molti convengano sulla non applicabilità di questo principio. Per un tradito fa differenza eccome sapere di esserlo stato una sola volta, dunque per uno scivolone, oppure per un periodo prolungato di tempo, come nel mio e nel tuo caso. Spero di non avre frainteso Marì e che non volesse dire con una sola persona ma se non l'ho fraintesa allora essere traditi per mesi, anni, ha un significato ben diverso dall'esserelo una sola volta: chi si comporta così non ti ama e da qui bisogna partire per decidere che fare della propria vita. Non è affatto dignitoso sia per se che per chi ha tradito decidere di tornare insieme quando è palese la mancanza di amore in uno dei due componenti la coppia. E' uno schiaffo alla vita rigettandone tutte le possibilità di essere "veramente felici". 

Io sono contentissimo per Marì e per la sua storia, ma molti traditi come me qui, sanno di non aver avuta la stessa fortuna di essere stati traditi in quel modo.

Ciao.


----------



## Ingenua (13 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo immaginavo stessi così per come traspare il tuo dolore.
> Credo tu faccia bene a resistere nonostante tu sappia che anche lui non sta bene...sai? ti ammiro proprio per la tua coerenza. Sai , xchè già  hai provato a stare con lui dopo e resisti.
> Devi darti tempo.
> Devi aspettare quello che fa lui.
> ...


Anche a me piace la soluzione di Marì, mi dà speranza per il nostro futuro. L'unica cosa che mi lascia un pò perplessa è che noi non siamo sposati (anche se ci siamo fatti le stesse promesse che si fanno nel matrimonio...) e già stavamo insieme per il piacere di stare insieme, ma a quanto pare a lui non faceva molto piacere stare con me in quel periodaccio... 
Anche oggi non sto benissimo ma cerco di farmi forza. Stasera andrò ad una festa di Carnevale anche se non me la sento...devo assolutamente distrarmi!


----------



## Ingenua (13 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Comunque Ingenua deve prendere tempo. E' troppo confusa, soffre troppo... Non può ragionare serenamente in questo stato.
> 
> Prova a vedere come evolvono le cose, naturalmente, senza forzarle...


Vero. E' proprio quello che voglio fare. Non voglio più "correre" per evitare di perderlo. Devo essere convinta delle mie scelte. Ma soprattutto devo sopire il dolore...


----------



## Ingenua (13 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> ...per quanto mi rigrada certi comportamenti creano cambiamenti irreversibili nella coppia ed il tradimento è il primo fra questi.
> 
> 
> Quella di Marì è una bellissima storia alla cui fine tutti i traditi ed i traditori che si sono realmente pentiti vorrebbero approdare ma il marito di Marì, come lei stessa ha detto pochi post fa, l'ha tradita una sola volta, e benchè in linea di principio in altri ambiti una o cento non faccia differenza, credo che in molti convengano sulla non applicabilità di questo principio. Per un tradito fa differenza eccome sapere di esserlo stato una sola volta, dunque per uno scivolone, oppure per un periodo prolungato di tempo, come nel mio e nel tuo caso. Spero di non avre frainteso Marì e che non volesse dire con una sola persona ma se non l'ho fraintesa allora essere traditi per mesi, anni, ha un significato ben diverso dall'esserelo una sola volta: chi si comporta così non ti ama e da qui bisogna partire per decidere che fare della propria vita. Non è affatto dignitoso sia per se che per chi ha tradito decidere di tornare insieme quando è palese la mancanza di amore in uno dei due componenti la coppia. E' uno schiaffo alla vita rigettandone tutte le possibilità di essere "veramente felici".
> ...


Quoto! Il mio è andato avanti un mese a dirmi che l'hanno fatto solo una volta (dice per non  farmi soffrire...:rotfl ma io non ci ho mai creduto ed ho fatto di tutto per sapere la verità. Ha poi confessato che l'hanno fatto per 4-5 volte oltre ad altri "incontri ravvicinati". Ebbene, sono stata malissimo! La differenza fra una o cento volte io la sento eccome! Una la posso anche capire... ma il perseverare no! per non parlare dei messaggini, e-mail, chat e cose del genere! A me ha devastato l'anima. Gli ho dato anima e corpo ma a quanto pare non gli è bastato... ora mi implora di perdonarlo, che è stata una sbandata????!!! :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2010)

*ALT!*
*RAGAZZI/E*

Una sola volta intendo con la stessa donna, solo con quella ... 5mesi sempre con la stessa persona, questa al mio paese si chiama "relazione"  .


Dovendo scegliere, avrei preferito che fosse andato a prostitute per i 5mesi ... vi sembrera' da folle, ma e' cosi ... 5mesi con prostitute si potrebbe rotfl definire una "ricerca=risearch" nel mondo/ambiente del sesso  ... mentre 5mesi sempre con la stessa E' relazione, mette radici :incazzato:.


L'unica cosa che gioca a Suo favore e': Appena io ho scoperto la tresca, nello stesso giorno si e' licenziato (lavoravano nello stesso posto) dal lavoro tramite "FAX" e, con lei non si e' fatto piu' vivo, come se fosse morto in un incidente d'auto :mrgreen: .

Ci volevano questi piccoli particolari, ora e' piu' chiaro?  

​


----------



## Ingenua (13 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *ALT!*
> *RAGAZZI/E*
> 
> Una sola volta intendo con la stessa donna, solo con quella ... 5mesi sempre con la stessa persona, questa al mio paese si chiama "relazione"  .
> ...


Grazie Marì per le delucidazioni! ora mi sento meglio. Tra l'altro il comportamento di tuo (ex) marito mi sembra quello del mio! Anche lui non si è più fatto vivo con lei che nel frattempo era stata trasferita contro la sua volontà (provvidenza?):mexican:


----------



## lillebe. (13 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Grazie Magenta e grazie a tutti voi che mi avete sostenuta in questo anno difficilissimo. Il problema è che non sono convinta di aver fatto la cosa giusta. se ci penso mi vengono i brividi. Dopo 14 anni passati insieme... spero vivamente di non crollare e di non dovermi pentire di averlo fatto...


 
Ciao Ingenua,
14 anni, sono proprio gli anni del mio matrimonio. Che è arrivato haimè al capolinea. Sono nella tua stessa identica situazione e anch'io mi sono fatta la stessa domanda " me ne vado io o se va lui?" risposta : l'avvocato gli ha dato una settimana di tempo per togliere il disturbo! ahhhhhhhhhhhh :mexican: le prime soddisfazioni dopo tanto tempo.
Sto male , ma credimi dopo tanto tempo buttato via, conviene resistere, stringere i denti e finalmente uscire da una situazione che ormai ci fa solo soffrire, altrimenti non si fa altro che continuare ad annaspare.

Lo sai anche tu , che con tutto l'amore possibile e tutta la nostra volontà di ricostruire, mai le cose potrenno tornare come prima. Ci saranno sempre dubbi, ricordi che ci fanno male, cose non dette, incertezze...io ho detto basta. Ancora non ne sono completamente fuori ma quello che più desidero è solo questo : ritrovare me stessa, amare me stessa e guardare tutto questo con altri occhi e meno sofferenza.

Ti auguro di cuore che anche tu avrai la forza x arrivare a sentirti bene, felice ed orgogliosa di te stessa.

Un abbraccio


----------



## lillebe. (13 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> ma pensa te invece come ero messo io: Mia moglie nelle 3-4 volte in cui ha tentato di ritornare a casa mi ha detto che si era accorta che una vita con l'amante non l'avrebbe mai voluta avere perchè non la sentiva sua, non ce l'avrebbe mai fatta a staccarsi da me veramente, però poi mi ha dimostrato sempre il contrario, infatti i suoi ritorni sono durati 1-2 giorni e poi ha continuato con l'amante ed andrà a finire che una vita se la farà con lui. Io sono a buon punto, non mi pongo più domande su quello che eravamo e non mi pngo più domande sul perchè abbia voluto tentare di tornare a casa: Per quanto mi rigrada certi comportamenti creano cambiamenti irreversibili nella coppia ed il tradimento è il primo fra questi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
parole sante.


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2010)

*ingenua*

Hai fatto bene a prendere una decisione forte... perché da quella potrai valutare se restare divisa o se pensare ad un futuro possibile con lui ma sempre nel rispetto di te stessa e delle tue aspettative.
Un errore si perdona però dipende come si agisce dopo l'errore e questo spesso fa la differenza nel prosieguo della possibile storia ricomposta.
Prendi tempo e dagli tempo, e se lo desideri, informalo di questo tuo stato sabbatico.
Bruja


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2010)

Che tristezza queste storie...
Spero tanto di leggere un lieto fine per ingenua...:up:


----------



## Ingenua (14 Febbraio 2010)

Grazie ragazzi/e! anch'io spero vivamente che tutto finisca bene e che questa pausa mi serva a creare un lieto fine (sia con lui che senza di lui). Per il momento ci si metta di mezzo anche questa orribile festa di S. Valentino! :incazzato: Non mi è mai piaciuta, tantomeno ora!!!


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi/e! anch'io spero vivamente che tutto finisca bene e che questa pausa mi serva a creare un lieto fine (sia con lui che senza di lui). Per il momento ci si metta di mezzo anche *questa orribile festa di S. Valentino!* :incazzato: Non mi è mai piaciuta, tantomeno ora!!!



Tu pensa che e' solo domenica ... una delle tante domeniche dell'anno :up:


----------



## Amarax (14 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi/e! anch'io spero vivamente che tutto finisca bene e che questa pausa mi serva a creare un lieto fine (sia con lui che senza di lui). Per il momento ci si metta di mezzo anche questa orribile festa di S. Valentino! :incazzato: Non mi è mai piaciuta, tantomeno ora!!!



a me piaceva tanto da ragazza  mi sentivo "realizzata".
unica giornata fra le tante della mamma del papà, per non dire della donna.
Mi pareva una giornata speciale per l'amore.
Oggi no...è solo un'occasione per sforare di testa:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Amarax (14 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu pensa che e' solo domenica ... una delle tante domeniche dell'anno :up:


la televisione non te lo permette.:incazzato:
Parte una settimana prima se ti va bene :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> la televisione non te lo permette.:incazzato:
> Parte una settimana prima se ti va bene :unhappy::unhappy:




http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/


----------



## Amarax (14 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/



ti girano...i pianeti???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ti girano...i pianeti???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Voglia di volare, prendere le persone care e andare su di un altro pianeta ... sulla terra la vita e' diventata invivibile


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi/e! anch'io spero vivamente che tutto finisca bene e che questa pausa mi serva a creare un lieto fine (sia con lui che senza di lui). Per il momento ci si metta di mezzo anche questa orribile festa di S. Valentino! :incazzato: Non mi è mai piaciuta, tantomeno ora!!!


*Fatti due risate dddai:*

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/sa...en/42595?video


----------



## Amarax (14 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Voglia di volare, prendere le persone care e andare su di un altro pianeta ... sulla terra la vita e' diventata invivibile



http://www.youtube.com/user/italygreece#p/u/3/9uFlUyrnYYI

io vorrei restare sulla terra, in un posto così...


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/italygreece#p/u/3/9uFlUyrnYYI
> 
> io vorrei restare sulla terra, in un posto così...


*... ma perche' qua ti fa schifo?*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxUyQuuZj44


----------



## Amarax (18 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *... ma perche' qua ti fa schifo?*​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxUyQuuZj44


Scherzi???
meravigliosa!!
Amo la Sicilia e ci sono stata sempre benissimo.
Ma per "ritirarmi" vorrei un posto più isolato:mexican:


----------



## Amarax (18 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua???
come va??


----------



## Ingenua (18 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ingenua???
> come va??


Ciao Amarax! Va che si vivacchia... sabato e martedì sera sono uscita con la mia amica e ci siamo divertite a fare le teenagers con i ragazzi! complice la maschera di carnevale mi sono un pò lasciata andare ma non ho conosciuto nessuno di interessante... c'è sempre lui nella mia testolina. Forse è un pò presto ma sono semptre più sicura che prima o poi torneremo insieme. Lui mi manda ogni tanto qualche messaggio per sapere se va tutto bene e se ho bisogno di una spalla su cui piangere. Cerco di rispondergli molto fredda e distaccata. La sera è il momento più difficile della giornata, il letto troppo grande... mi mancano le sue braccia.


----------



## Amarax (18 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax! Va che si vivacchia... sabato e martedì sera sono uscita con la mia amica e ci siamo divertite a fare le teenagers con i ragazzi! complice la maschera di carnevale mi sono un pò lasciata andare ma non ho conosciuto nessuno di interessante... c'è sempre lui nella mia testolina. Forse è un pò presto ma sono semptre più sicura che prima o poi torneremo insieme. Lui mi manda ogni tanto qualche messaggio per sapere se va tutto bene e se ho bisogno di una spalla su cui piangere. Cerco di rispondergli molto fredda e distaccata. La sera è il momento più difficile della giornata, il letto troppo grande... mi mancano le sue braccia.



E lui cosa risponde al tuo distacco?
E soprattutto...lui dove piange?? :unhappy:


----------



## Ingenua (18 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E lui cosa risponde al tuo distacco?
> E soprattutto...lui dove piange?? :unhappy:


Dice che mi capisce e che hoo tutte le ragioni del mondo per non volerlo più ma che mi aspetterà per sempre. Naturalmente non gli credo! Sembra che lui pianga sulla spalla del nostro amico che lo sta ospitando. Si narra che non esca più, nemmeno per le cene con i colleghi (maschi).


----------



## Amarax (18 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Dice che mi capisce e che hoo tutte le ragioni del mondo per non volerlo più ma che *mi aspetterà per sempre*. Naturalmente non gli credo! Sembra che lui pianga sulla spalla del nostro amico che lo sta ospitando. Si narra che non esca più, nemmeno per le cene con i colleghi (maschi).


...mi sembra molto bello .

datti un altro po' di tempo.
A me sembra un buon punto a suo favore...


----------



## Ingenua (18 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...mi sembra molto bello .
> 
> datti un altro po' di tempo.
> A me sembra un buon punto a suo favore...


Speriamo... grazie per il sostegno! e a te come va?


----------



## Amarax (18 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Speriamo... grazie per il sostegno! e a te come va?


Lo sai?
ti ho scritto tante risposte e le ho cancellate. Non lo so come va 
Certo il dolore viscerale non c'è più.
A volte avrei voglia di vendicarmi...
resto qui con lui. Cucino, faccio la moglie ma dentro sono libera da lui.
Esempio?
E' fuori casa da stamane.
Non l'ho chiamato. Non lo chiamo più a meno che non debba dirgli qualcosa di urgente.
Se penso se la vede o la sente?
Si.
Lo penserò sempre ormai .
Ma non me ne importa.


----------



## Ingenua (18 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo sai?
> ti ho scritto tante risposte e le ho cancellate. Non lo so come va
> Certo il dolore viscerale non c'è più.
> A volte avrei voglia di vendicarmi...
> ...


Non riesco a capire se quello che provi per lui è amore o altro. Io non ce la farei a sapere che si vede ancora con l'altra. Se non ti importa del fatto che la vede forse la tua è solo paura di restare sola, o mi sbaglio? Dovresti trovare la forza di lasciarlo anche tu, magari solo per una settimana.


----------



## Amarax (18 Febbraio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se quello che provi per lui è amore o altro. Io non ce la farei a sapere che si vede ancora con l'altra. Se non ti importa del fatto che la vede forse la tua è solo paura di restare sola, o mi sbaglio? Dovresti trovare la forza di lasciarlo anche tu, magari solo per una settimana.



Credo che a lungo andare l'amore si sia logorato.
Ma non è ancora indifferenza.
Credo di aspettare il caffè dopo la frutta...
 Non l'ho fatto subito ...ora che faccio?
e poi noi siamo "adulti", per non dire vecchi....
Non lo so...davvero :unhappy:


----------



## Ingenua (18 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Credo che a lungo andare l'amore si sia logorato.
> Ma non è ancora indifferenza.
> Credo di aspettare il caffè dopo la frutta...
> Non l'ho fatto subito ...ora che faccio?
> ...


Credimi, non è mai troppo tardi. Mia mamma si è separata a 52 anni! (non per tradimenti). All'inizio è stata davvero dura per lei superare i pregiudizi ma ora è la donna più felice del mondo (ed ha 69 anni!!!). Tutto è possibile, bisogna avere solo il coraggio di lanciarsi  :up:


----------



## Eliade (18 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> e poi noi siamo "adulti", per non dire vecchi....
> Non lo so...davvero :unhappy:


 EEEEEEEEhhhhhhh...ecco appunto non dirlo...


----------



## astonished (18 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Credo che a lungo andare l'amore si sia logorato.
> Ma non è ancora indifferenza.
> Credo di aspettare il caffè dopo la frutta...
> Non l'ho fatto subito ...ora che faccio?
> ...


Amarax, 
l'indifferenza verso chi hai mato non ci sarà mai, non bisogna illudersi su questo nè farsi illusioni che si potrà mai dimenticare chi si è amato e non ha ricambiato oppure ha aperto la sua anima verso un'altra persona.

Quando ci si sposa, al di là del significato religioso del legame, ci si promette esclusività: quando si tradisce si tradisce il patto di mantenere quell'esclusività e poi ogni componente della coppia decide come andare avanti. Ognuno reagisce a modo proprio perchè come dicde Verena67 ogni matrimonio è una Nazione a se.

Sta a te decidfere cosa ti spinge a restare nella coppia o, visto in maniera speculare, cosa ti impedice di uscirne: può essere l'amore che supera ogni ostacolo, anche un tradimento, o la paura del futuro. Ovvio che l'età ed i legami a contorno, come i figli, la casa gli affetti versi i parenti, giocano un ruolo ma alla fine del tuo cammino di vita resterai comunque sola a fare il bilancio di ciò che sei stata ed è su questo che devi concentrarti, Io non so cosa sia giusto o sbagliato:  me lo sono chiesto per oltre un anno, all'inizio pensavo di poter dimostrare amore essendo tenace e continuando a credere nel matrimonio anche quando mia moglie era già andata via di casa (tecnicamente l'avrei mandata via io, praticamente lei non aspettava che questo) durante gli ultimi mesi ho rielaborato il tutto e la mia conclusione è stata che l'amore non può essere unilaterale per cui ho scelto di chiudere definitivamente. Ognuno di Noi è fatto a modo prorpio ed ognuno sa cosa è meglio per se stesso: l'unico consiglio è non fare scelte a mezza via quelle cioè che non accontentano nessuna delle nsotre aspettatiuve. Io sono ancora relativamente giovane, ho 40 anni e non avevamo figli, sin da subito (dopo 7 mesi) , per rispetto di quello che eravamo Noi come coppia, ho optato per la separazione. Penso che videre di iedali, anche oggi non sia superfluo, altrimenti lasceremmo passare tutto, liquidando con un semolice" è la vita e le cose vanno così" no, a me non è piaciuto, voglio soffrire la solitudine ma voglio sapere che almeno sulle questioni primarie so non scendere a compromessi.

Si può mostrare affetto verso chi si è amato anche separandosi, non vedendosi e non comunicando: basta non essere cattivi dentro e non augurare il male.

Bisogna nutrire rispetto per se stessi e per chi questa vita ce l'ha data e ci ha messo al mondo come un frutto dell'amore. Vivere di ideali è uno di quei pochi lussi che anche chi non è abbiente può permettersi e non dev'esere un caso che sia così.

Sono scelte difficili da fare, tu sei una di quelle petrsone quì dentro che ha una delle storie più lunghe e travagliate e non sarò certo io a dirti che sbagli o fai bene a stare con tuo marito: al di là di quello che ci racconti, solo tu sai cosa c'è dentro di te e solo tu sai cosa è meglio per te.

L'unico consiglio che sento di darti è; qualunque sia la tua scelta, una volta fatta sii convinta e lotta affinchè sia quella giusta e non  fare in modo che il tradimento subito camabi il tuo modo di porti davanti ai sentimenti. L'amore esiste sta a te trovarlo.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Amarax (18 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Amarax,
> l'indifferenza verso chi hai mato non ci sarà mai, non bisogna illudersi su questo nè farsi illusioni che si potrà mai dimenticare chi si è amato e non ha ricambiato oppure ha aperto la sua anima verso un'altra persona.
> 
> Quando ci si sposa, al di là del significato religioso del legame, ci si promette esclusività: quando si tradisce si tradisce il patto di mantenere quell'esclusività e poi ogni componente della coppia decide come andare avanti. Ognuno reagisce a modo proprio perchè come dicde Verena67 ogni matrimonio è una Nazione a se.
> ...



Grazie ast per l'abbraccio che mi scalda il cuore e per le parole.
A volte ( sempre ) temo di rompere con le mie solite osservazioni ma stasera ho bisogno di parlare e parlo. Chi si rompe non leggerà.

La storia è stata ed è travagliata.

Io ho cercato di essere coerente ma ora non ci riesco più.
A mio marito ho augurato sempre e solo il bene ed anche all'amante.
Avrei voluto per me la serenità ma pare non sappia conquistarmela e stò qui in balìa di impegni che oggi mi pesano.

L'altra sera ho fatto un'altra storia con lui ma inutilmente.
Non vuole lasciarmi.
Dovrei lasciarlo io e non ci riesco.
E non è per motivi economici.


Che poi la storia che ho fatto è del tutto inutile.
Lui sostiene di aver fatto una stronzata (durata quasi 4 anni).
Sostiene di amare solo me ( da quando non si sa ).
Spera mi passi ( dubito fortemente accadrà ).

Mi sa che io rispetto tutti troppo.
Me per niente.
Grazie ancora.


----------



## Amarax (18 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> EEEEEEEEhhhhhhh...ecco appunto non dirlo...



:cappelli:...mezzo secolo suonato e 3 primavere....

cmq 
grazie


----------



## Eliade (19 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :cappelli:...mezzo secolo suonato e 3 primavere....
> 
> cmq
> grazie


 Embè? Tutto qua?


----------



## Verena67 (19 Febbraio 2010)

Quoto Astonished, con una precisazione: vivere con serenità le proprie scelte non è  un LUSSO, e non è un IDEALE: è una necessità concreta dell'essere umano.

Amarax non si separerà mai, come le dissi ANNI fa, mi dispiace però che soffra ancora. Sapesse quanto NON ne vale la pena, per quei due!!!


----------



## Amarax (19 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Embè? Tutto qua?



ti sembra non molto?


----------



## Amarax (19 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quoto Astonished, con una precisazione: vivere con serenità le proprie scelte non è  un LUSSO, e non è un IDEALE: è una necessità concreta dell'essere umano.
> 
> Amarax non si separerà mai, come le dissi ANNI fa, mi dispiace però che soffra ancora. *Sapesse quanto NON ne vale la pena, per quei due!!!*


Ciao cara .

Lo so che non ne vale la pena oggi e allora.
E questo è il problema del presente . :sonar:


----------



## Eliade (19 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ti sembra non molto?


 Mi sembra pochissimo! Mi sbaglio o hai anche la "fortuna" di avere figli grandi??


----------



## Amarax (20 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sembra pochissimo! Mi sbaglio o hai anche la "fortuna" di avere figli grandi??


Si.
Infatti. 
In questo periodo ho detto qualche volta<Loro vanno via ed io chiudo casa>.
Si è offeso....:carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Si.
> Infatti.
> In questo periodo ho detto qualche volta<Loro vanno via ed io chiudo casa>.
> *Si è offeso*....:carneval:


Continui a  provocare sperando proprio in queste reazioni a cui poterti aggrappare per poter dire che lui a te, in fondo, ci tiene...

Il problema è che quel "in fondo" è per te livello sufficente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Continui a provocare sperando proprio in queste reazioni a cui poterti aggrappare per poter dire che lui a te, in fondo, ci tiene...
> 
> Il problema è che quel "in fondo" è per te livello sufficente...


:up::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (20 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> In questo periodo ho detto qualche volta<Loro vanno via ed io chiudo casa>.
> Si è offeso....:carneval:


 Dovresti farlo davvero. 

Chissà perchè ma ho come la _vaga_ impressione che fedifrago abbia ragione.


----------



## Amarax (23 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Continui a  provocare sperando proprio in queste reazioni a cui poterti aggrappare per poter dire che lui a te, in fondo, ci tiene...
> 
> Il problema è che quel "in fondo" è per te livello sufficente...


Fedi, se fosse sufficiente non starei così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Fedi, se fosse sufficiente non starei così.


 E' sufficiente per non liberarti.


----------



## Amarax (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' sufficiente per non liberarti.


ma non ne sono felice xchè mi sento incatenata in un ruolo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ma non ne sono felice xchè mi sento incatenata in un ruolo


 Segnatela e fatti uno striscione.


----------



## Amarax (25 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ma non ne sono felice xchè mi sento incatenata in un ruolo





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Segnatela e fatti uno striscione.


 
tempo fa gli dissi che i miei figli erano le mie catene.
Oggi non lo dico più.
Sono stata scema di mio a non andare avanti ad agosto. Ora mi sento addosso il ruolo reso pù difficile dalla consapevolezza di avere sbagliato a farlo.:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2010)

Ama, dimentica, se non riesci a lasciarlo e ti capisco bene perchè, non tutti sono uguali, ma almeno dimentica, crea un oblio e creati una vita parallela dentro il tuo matrimonio. Ti piace la fotografia? Ti piace il ricamo (alla mia ragazza un mucchio)? Ti piace viaggiare? Non fare qualcosa perchè moglie, ma pensa che il tuo io non si ferma nell'essere compagna di una persona, hai una intelligenza ed una sensibilità fuori dal comune, sfruttala! Ti piacciono le persone? Fai volontariato, riceverai quello che tuo marito ti ha tolto, riceverai cose belle e  farà bene a te.
Tu non riesci ad uscire dal matrimonio, accettiamolo e non diciamoti piùdi farlo e farlo e farlo, adesso ti chiedo solo di vivere altro che non sia il tuo matrimonio, anche se le persone ci faranno del male ci sono tante cose belle che possiamo fare.
Tuo marito forse è davvero pentito, ma so come ci si sente, non si riesce a superare, digli semplicemente che c'è qualcosa che ti lega a lui, perchè è vero, ma non legarti ad essere solo la mogliettina perfetta, sei una donna che merita di vivere tante cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> tempo fa gli dissi che i miei figli erano le mie catene.
> Oggi non lo dico più.
> Sono stata scema di mio a non andare avanti ad agosto. Ora mi sento addosso il ruolo reso pù difficile dalla consapevolezza di avere sbagliato a farlo.:unhappy:


 E perché ad agosto sì e ora no? :unhappy:


----------



## Verena67 (25 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Si.
> Infatti.
> In questo periodo ho detto qualche volta<Loro vanno via ed io chiudo casa>.
> Si è offeso....:carneval:



sbaglio o la cosa sotto sotto ti lusinga?!?!


----------



## Amarax (26 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ama, dimentica, se non riesci a lasciarlo e ti capisco bene perchè, non tutti sono uguali, ma almeno dimentica, crea un oblio e creati una vita parallela dentro il tuo matrimonio. Ti piace la fotografia? Ti piace il ricamo (alla mia ragazza un mucchio)? Ti piace viaggiare? Non fare qualcosa perchè moglie, ma pensa che il tuo io non si ferma nell'essere compagna di una persona, hai una intelligenza ed una sensibilità fuori dal comune, sfruttala! Ti piacciono le persone? Fai volontariato, riceverai quello che tuo marito ti ha tolto, riceverai cose belle e  farà bene a te.
> Tu non riesci ad uscire dal matrimonio, accettiamolo e non diciamoti piùdi farlo e farlo e farlo, adesso ti chiedo solo di vivere altro che non sia il tuo matrimonio, anche se le persone ci faranno del male ci sono tante cose belle che possiamo fare.
> Tuo marito forse è davvero pentito, ma so come ci si sente, non si riesce a superare, digli semplicemente che c'è qualcosa che ti lega a lui, perchè è vero, ma non legarti ad essere solo la mogliettina perfetta, sei una donna che merita di vivere tante cose.


daniele sei un tesoro 
da quello che mi dici e dalle parole che cerchi x confortarmi vedo il giovanottone che puoi tornare ad essere.
Un bacione


----------



## Amarax (26 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E perché ad agosto sì e ora no? :unhappy:



Sai quando uno perde il treno??? :singleeye:


----------



## Amarax (26 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sbaglio o la cosa sotto sotto ti lusinga?!?!



Lo so che sei arrabbiata con me...:unhappy:
ma io non riesco ad essere diversa mannaggia a me, mannaggia!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo so che sei arrabbiata con me...:unhappy:
> ma io non riesco ad essere diversa mannaggia a me, mannaggia!!!


 Hai la fortuna che qui c'è tanta gente che ti vuol bene, ciascuno a modo suo. Fin quando qualcuno si arrabbia, partecipa


----------



## Magenta (28 Febbraio 2010)

*Ragazze mie...*

Ciao, sono il terzo clone...
dopo Amarax e Ingenua, eccomi, Magenta, stessa storia, con finale più simile a quello di Amarax,per ora...
Il mio compagno mi ha tradito per un anno (o forse più,diciamo che le mie prove risalgono ad un anno), quindi era in una relazione,più che scivolone. Questa "relazione" l'ha avuta con una sua ex, che evidentemente non ha dimenticato. Lei è stata la sua storia più lunga. Ieri mi sono resa conto che probabilmente è stata anche la più importante. Eravamo fuori con amici (suoi) e parlando di ex ragazze gli amici hanno iniziato a citare fidanzate mai dimenticate, dicendo frasi del tipo "Sarò sempre innamorato di XXX, una parte di me vorrà sempre tornare indietro" e via discorrendo...e lui? lui non ha detto nulla. E se io non fossi uscita con loro? si sarebbe aggregato al coro di ricordi nominando proprio l'amante?

Ingenua è un pò che non scrivi, va tutto bene?
Scusa, oggi sono malinconica, deve essere il tempo.
Un abbraccio e fammi sapere come sta evolvendo la cosa!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2010)

Io non sono arrabbiata CON TE Amarax (o con Magenta). Io sono arrabbiata PER VOI.

E' diverso.


----------



## Magenta (28 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io non sono arrabbiata CON TE Amarax (o con Magenta). Io sono arrabbiata PER VOI.
> 
> E' diverso.


E personalmente ti adoro per questo.


----------



## Amarax (28 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Hai la fortuna che qui c'è tanta gente che ti vuol bene, ciascuno a modo suo. Fin quando qualcuno si arrabbia, partecipa



E per questo non vi libererete mai di me:forza:


----------



## Amarax (28 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io non sono arrabbiata CON TE Amarax (o con Magenta). Io sono arrabbiata PER VOI.
> 
> E' diverso.



Lo so
:cappelli:


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E per questo non vi libererete mai di me:forza:


ma di TUO MARITO sì, vero?! (dacci 'sta speranza!)


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2010)

:mago:





Magenta ha detto:


> E personalmente ti adoro per questo.



:infermo:


----------



## Amarax (28 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma di TUO MARITO sì, vero?! (dacci 'sta speranza!)


Ci provo...e non ci riesco:unhappy:
sono...drogata?
plagiata?
mah!


----------



## Ingenua (1 Marzo 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ingenua è un pò che non scrivi, va tutto bene?
> Scusa, oggi sono malinconica, deve essere il tempo.
> Un abbraccio e fammi sapere come sta evolvendo la cosa!


Ciao clone! Mi chiedi come va? non lo so... sto tenendo duro ma non so quanto resisterò. Mi manca troppo. E' passato un mese da quando l'ho mandato via ma non riesco a mandarlo via dal mio cuore. Qualche giorno fa mi ha chiamata per chiedermi di uscire con lui per festeggiare il mio compleanno. Mi ha fatto molto piacere la richiesta, anche perchè lo sentivo sincero. Abbiamo passato una bella serata, quasi come se fossimo due fidanzatini alla prima uscita. Mi ha detto che gli manco. Gli ho risposto che per ora è meglio vederci e sentirci il meno possibile, non voglio rifare l'errore di riprenderlo subito in casa. Non ti nego che mi sta dando molto fastidio il fatto di non sapere dove si trova, con chi esce e cosa fa alla sera! Non posso farci nulla, sono gelosa di un uomo che io stessa ho mandato fuori casa!!!! :rotfl:Ci sono dei giorni che sono molto ma molto triste, ed allora cerco di fare di tutto per distrarmi per non pensare... sto leggendo diversi libri sull'autostima e sul come cercare di non rimanere attaccati al passato per vivere meglio... facile a dirsi!!!
Per ora va così... e tu come stai?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ci provo...e non ci riesco:unhappy:
> sono...drogata?
> plagiata?
> mah!


 
debole?


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2010)

No Verena, una vita intera con lui, tante bellissime cose passate insieme distrutte per una donna...di certo da una parte lei vorrebbe dagli un calcione nel sederone, di certo lei vorrebbe non soffrire più, ma ci sono mali collaterali, se lei soffrisse di più dal cacciarlo via? Se lei perdesse il senso di quello che ha fatto, il senso del compiuto in questo? Amarax non è debole, perchè per sostenere un dolore così grande ci vuole un mucchio di forza, per poter lavorare e vivere sempre così ci vuole un mucchio di energia che di certo suo marito non ha!!!
Io stimo ama per quello che è, per il dolore sincero che si porta dietro, perchè lei è così vera che in lei ci si accorge quanto siano profondi e particolari a volte i sentimenti umani.
Dopo una vita con una persona si è di certo in parte in simbiosi, a volte staccare questa per alcune persone è dannoso!


----------



## Ingenua (1 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Verena, una vita intera con lui, tante bellissime cose passate insieme distrutte per una donna...di certo da una parte lei vorrebbe dagli un calcione nel sederone, di certo lei vorrebbe non soffrire più, ma ci sono mali collaterali, se lei soffrisse di più dal cacciarlo via? Se lei perdesse il senso di quello che ha fatto, il senso del compiuto in questo? Amarax non è debole, perchè per sostenere un dolore così grande ci vuole un mucchio di forza, per poter lavorare e vivere sempre così ci vuole un mucchio di energia che di certo suo marito non ha!!!
> Io stimo ama per quello che è, per il dolore sincero che si porta dietro, perchè lei è così vera che in lei ci si accorge quanto siano profondi e particolari a volte i sentimenti umani.
> Dopo una vita con una persona si è di certo in parte in simbiosi, a volte staccare questa per alcune persone è dannoso!


Verissimo Daniele. Anch'io concordo con te nel dire che ci vuole molta più forza nel non lasciare, forza che io non ho avuto. Probabilmente Ama ha poca considerzaione per sè stessa ma ha tanto tanto amore dentro di lei.


----------



## Amarax (1 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> debole?





Daniele ha detto:


> No Verena, una vita intera con lui, *tante bellissime cose passate insieme distrutte per una donna*...di certo da una parte lei vorrebbe dagli un calcione nel sederone, di certo lei vorrebbe non soffrire più, ma ci sono mali collaterali, se lei soffrisse di più dal cacciarlo via? Se lei perdesse il senso di quello che ha fatto, il senso del compiuto in questo? Amarax non è debole, perchè per sostenere un dolore così grande ci vuole un mucchio di forza, per poter lavorare e vivere sempre così ci vuole un mucchio di energia che di certo suo marito non ha!!!
> Io stimo ama per quello che è, per il dolore sincero che si porta dietro, perchè lei è così vera che in lei ci si accorge quanto siano profondi e particolari a volte i sentimenti umani.
> Dopo una vita con una persona si è di certo in parte in simbiosi, a volte staccare questa per alcune persone è dannoso!


le cose le ha distrutte soprattutto lui .

Ma credo di essere stata forte a non far trapelare quello che vivevo.
Debole nei suoi confronti? si. Molle come una gelatina.


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2010)

ama, e lui che fa per te? fa finta di nulla? fa il maritino perfettino che intanto perfettino ha dimostrato di non essere oppure ha provato a crescere mostrando di essere anche lui un essere umano e quindi fallace. Cioè con te si comporta come un uomo che ha sbagliato verso di te oppure fa finta di nulla per fare come gli struzzi?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Verissimo Daniele. A*nch'io concordo con te nel dire che ci vuole molta più forza nel non lasciare,* forza che io non ho avuto. Probabilmente Ama ha poca considerzaione per sè stessa ma ha tanto tanto amore dentro di lei.


dipende. Se non lasci in presenza di ravvedimento attivo, concordo, è un atto di forza.
Nel caso di Amarax è debolezza, e mi dispiace, perché lei non è debole nei confronti della vita, ma solo di questo squallido maritastro.


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dipende. Se non lasci in presenza di ravvedimento attivo, concordo, è un atto di forza.
> Nel caso di Amarax è debolezza, e mi dispiace, perché lei non è debole nei confronti della vita, ma solo di questo *squallido maritastro*.


 forse non è così squallido .


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non è così squallido .


 
ma se continua a tradirla da ANNI e lei soffre così, in cambio almeno deve essere un Dio del sesso!:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma se continua a tradirla da ANNI e lei soffre così, in cambio almeno deve essere un Dio del sesso!:mexican:


ma quanto senti la primavera, verena?
ecco chi s'è presa i miei ormoni:santarellina:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma se continua a tradirla da ANNI e lei soffre così, in cambio almeno deve essere* un Dio del sesso!*:mexican:


Si ma anche quello vedra' il suo tramonto:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2010)

sta di fatto che amarax non lo lascia e non lo lascerà mai.
ed è probabile che lui non possa fare a meno di lei che è un pezzo enorme della sua vita.
mi auguro solo che lei trovi un equilibrio che la liberi dalle insicurezze personali ; sicuramente un altro uomo non costituisce la strada giusta .
per una donna che ha vìssuto da sposata tre quarti della vita  la libertà va verso la propria ritrovata identità e spazi i ndividuali soddisfacenti e gratificanti


----------



## Amarax (2 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma se continua a tradirla da ANNI e lei soffre così, in cambio almeno deve essere un Dio del sesso!:mexican:



 
Non conosco un termine di paragone.   


Non credo cmq :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (2 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non è così squallido .


E' stato il mio uomo e non l'ho mai trovato squallido...mai. Lo amo ancora forse per quello che io ho visto in lui...per le cose che abbiamo condiviso.

Ho sbagliato io ad accettare un ruolo secondario, ad aspettare che avesse tempo per me.

Ora non posso più fare niente. Nè lo voglio fare.
Mi sono arresa.
E l'amico me lo tengo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> *E' stato il mio uomo e non l'ho mai trovato squallido...mai. Lo amo ancora forse per quello che io ho visto in lui...per le cose che abbiamo condiviso.*
> 
> Ho sbagliato io ad accettare un ruolo secondario, ad aspettare che avesse tempo per me.
> 
> ...


questo volevo dire


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E' stato il mio uomo e non l'ho mai trovato squallido...mai. Lo amo ancora forse per quello che io ho visto in lui...per le cose che abbiamo condiviso.
> 
> Ho sbagliato io ad accettare un ruolo secondario, ad aspettare che avesse tempo per me.
> 
> ...


Fai bene. 

Poi mai si sa... con l'amico magari potresti trovare la spinta necessaria per mollare tuo marito.

In un discorso piu' generale non consiglierei mai una cosa simile, nel tuo caso mi sembra una soluzione accettabile:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai bene.
> 
> Poi mai si sa... con l'amico magari potresti trovare la spinta necessaria per mollare tuo marito.
> 
> In un discorso piu' generale non consiglierei mai una cosa simile, nel tuo caso mi sembra una soluzione accettabile:up:


 Magariiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!
Ma è solo un modo per tenerselo... :unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (3 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai bene.
> 
> Poi mai si sa... con l'amico magari potresti trovare la spinta necessaria per mollare tuo marito.
> 
> In un discorso piu' generale non consiglierei mai una cosa simile, nel tuo caso mi sembra una soluzione accettabile:up:





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magariiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!
> Ma è solo un modo per tenerselo... :unhappy:



delle due?
vediamo che succede. E' ancora presto


----------



## Verena67 (3 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanto senti la primavera, verena?
> ecco chi s'è presa i miei ormoni:santarellina:


 
guarda Madonna, lei sì che ha capito tutto dalla vita!:mexican: (Signora Minerva, ma i suoi ormoni dove sono migrati?!)


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> guarda Madonna, lei sì che ha capito tutto dalla vita!:mexican: (Signora Minerva, ma i suoi ormoni dove sono migrati?!)


non mi sopportavano più nemmeno loro:sonar:


----------



## Verena67 (3 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sopportavano più nemmeno loro:sonar:


 
col vecchio!
Col nuovo ci si è rimessa e fanno faville!


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2010)

:idea:​

*Non c'è peggior furia di una donna in cerca d'un nuovo amante. *
Cyril Vernon Connolly

:mrgreen:​


----------



## Amoremio (3 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :idea:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
furia?

io ne pensavo un'altra


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> furia?
> 
> io ne pensavo un'altra


Per citare il nuovo bannato forse per furia si intendeva il cavallo del west..... scusate, stamane son di buon umore, è la seconda battuta idiota che scrivo...torno in castigo dietro la lavagna...


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Per citare il nuovo bannato forse per furia si intendeva il cavallo del west..... scusate, stamane son di buon umore, è la seconda battuta idiota che scrivo...torno in castigo dietro la lavagna...


Rabarbaro ha colpito anche te!!! Adesso come faremo a toglierci queste metafore alla vecchia fattoria? Inizio a temere di dire romanticherie alla mia ragazza del tipo "i tuoi occhi sono profondi come quelli di una mucca!", decisamente devo tentare di mettere nell'oblio queste cavolate.

Oh, sto ancora scherzando, alla mia metà mai direi una cazzata così forte, non la penserei manco morto!


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rabarbaro ha colpito anche te!!! Adesso come faremo a toglierci queste metafore alla vecchia fattoria? Inizio a temere di dire romanticherie alla mia ragazza del tipo "i tuoi occhi sono profondi come quelli di una mucca!", decisamente devo tentare di mettere nell'oblio queste cavolate.
> 
> Oh, sto ancora scherzando, alla mia metà mai direi una cazzata così forte, non la penserei manco morto!


Leggiti la poesia di Saba che ho postato in altro 3d... poi quando amerai di nuovo o finalmente sul serio persona degna di tal parola (che forse il vero problema non è tanto se e quanto amiamo ma chi amiamo!) magari certe frasi sdolcinate non le dirai ma le penserai...oh, se le penserai...


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Tinkerbell, io le penso eccome per la mia lei, non le dico se no finisce in ospedale con bisogno di insulina al momento! Ogni volta che la vedo mi sciolgo, che ci posso fare? Ha due occhioni che adoro, ed un carattere con il quale mi diverto a scontrarmi!


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tinkerbell, io le penso eccome per la mia lei, non le dico se no finisce in ospedale con bisogno di insulina al momento! Ogni volta che la vedo mi sciolgo, che ci posso fare? Ha due occhioni che adoro, ed un carattere con il quale mi diverto a scontrarmi!


E certo che le pensi... si vede dal sorriso come sei! O, se non sei tu nella foto, si vede dalla foto di quel sorriso che ti sei scelto vicino al tuo nome!


----------

